# Wasserkühlung für i5 6600k



## MyN4me (19. Oktober 2015)

*Wasserkühlung für i5 6600k*

Hallo Miteinander!

Da ich es gerade erfolgreich geschafft habe ins falsche Unterforum zu posten, versuch ich es jetzt so noch eimal.

Ich habe mittlerweile schon ca. 50 Stunden vor dem Bildschirm verbracht, um für mich die besten Hardwarekomponenten zu finden, und sobald ich eine Problemstellung gelöst habe, kommt sofort die nächste! 

Jetzt stehe ich also vor dem Kühlsystem.

Ich hatte eigentlich vor, den Alpenföhn Brocken 2/ECO zu verbauen, möchte jetzt allerdings doch eine Kompakt-Wasserkühlung, da mir der Aufpreis es Wert ist, einen besseren Blick auf das Mainboard zu erhalten.

Verbauen möchte ich eine "Corsair Hydro Series H80i GT Komplett-Wasserkühlung" in einem dieser Cases:
     - GT1_Mid Tower_Corporation IN WIN Retail Website
     - Phanteks- Enthoo Pro M

Hier meine bisherige Zusammenstellung:
     MSI z170a Gaming m3
     Intel core i5 6600K
     Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB Dualkit; 2666 CL15
     Sapphire R9 390 Nitro + Backplatte
     1000 GB HDD (wsl. von Seagate)
     250 GB SSD (wsl. Crucial oder Samsung)

Jetzt meine Fragen an euch:
Wo kann man den Radiator am besten/schönsten anbringen?

Kann man danach trotzdem einen guten Airflow erreichen?

Nett wäre es auch, wenn ihr mir davon abratet, sollte das eine total Fehlinvestition sein, bzw. bessere Kompakt-WaKü für mich hättet 

Freue mich auf Antworten
Lg


----------



## Jesse21 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 6600k*

ich würde zu einer richtigen Wasserkühlung raten vor allem weil der Preisunterschied nur ~20 € sind https://geizhals.de/magicool-diy-liquid-cooling-system-240mm-mc-g12v2-a1237560.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## MyN4me (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 6600k*

Oke? Was wären da die Vorteile?


----------



## Icedaft (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 6600k*

(Kühler, )leiser, ausbaufähig.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 6600k*

Du hast im anderen thread gemeint, dass du erst übertakten willst, wenn es nötig wird. Mit deinem i5 wirst du aber auch so erst mal die nächsten Jahre ruhe haben. 
Von daher würde ich eher zu einem luftkühler greifen. Die sind im idle sogar oft leiser, da du dann keine pumpe im Rechner hast, die gerade bei kompakt waküs nicht ganz leise sind.


----------



## MyN4me (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 6600k*

@Icedaft Auch für einen Laien machbar?



> Von daher würde ich eher zu einem luftkühler greifen.



Macht natürlich Sinn und war auch mein Grundgedanke, ich finde es nur extrem Schade, dass er das "halbe" Mainboard verdeckt...

Andere Alternativen gibts nicht oder? Bin da ein wenig, wie heißt der Fachbegriff ... Enthusiastisch


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 6600k*



MyN4me schrieb:


> Auch für einen Laien machbar?



Wasserkühlung ist keine schwarze Magie. Jeder mit ein ganz klein wenig technischem Verständnis und keinen zwei linken Daumen kann eine Wasserkühlung bauen und betreiben. Man muss übertrieben gesagt nicht viel mehr tun als Plastikschläuche passend zuschneiden/verlegen, auf Tüllen stecken und hier und da einen Schraubverschluss zudrehen. Wichtig ist nur, aufeinander passende Teile zu kaufen.
Die nötigen Informationen dafür findest du in unseren Informaions- und Sammelthreads, wenn konkrete Fragen offen bleiben helfen wir gerne weiter.


----------



## matti30 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 6600k*

aber auch mit AiOs kann man Glück haben. Ich habe seit kurzem eine H100i GTX und bin positiv überrascht. Gut, wenn man die Pumpe mit voller Drehzahl laufen lässt, ist sie gut hörbar. Allerdings ändert sich das Blatt im quiet Modus. Da hör ich nix mehr von der Pumpe. Allerdings sollte man auf jeden Fall die Lüfter tauschen. Die lauten Quirle sorgen zwar für tolle Temperaturen, aber eben zu einer horrenden Lautstärke. 

Mit meinen 2 NF-F12 PWM hingegen kühle ich mit ca. 700rpm problemlos meinen 5820K und hab unter Last Temperaturen um die 50°. Sollte also bei deinem Wunschprozessor bissl weniger sein.


----------



## MyN4me (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 6600k*

@Incredible Ah Oke, danke erstmal für den Hinweis, werd mich da auf jeden Fall noch informieren, und falls ich noch Fragen habe, stelle ich diese dann dort 

@matti30 Meinst du der Radiator passt vorne in eines der beiden von mir oben genannten Gehäuse? Bzw. wo hast du diesen platziert / welches Case hast du?


----------



## matti30 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 6600k*

ich hab das Lian Li PC-A61WX. Da passt die Corsair auch nur, wenn man vorn quasi alles rausbaut. 
Find ich persönlich aber besser, als alles oben in den Deckel zu "quetschen".



Spoiler



http://abload.de/img/cimg2629qylaj.jpg



schnell mal durchs Window geknipst


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 6600k*



MyN4me schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander!
> 
> Da ich es gerade erfolgreich geschafft habe ins falsche Unterforum zu posten, versuch ich es jetzt so noch eimal.
> 
> ...



Anscheinend hat Arctic Cooling nun auch AiO-Waküs für die CPU im Angebot.

Die haben große Ähnlichkeit mit der Corsair H80i GT: Runde Pumpeneinheit, die Schläuche laufen aus dem Deckel der Pumpeneinheit und nicht aus der Seite, die Radiatordicke ist identisch und die Corsair H80i GT bietet auch endlich die Möglichkeit, die Pumpe zu steuern: Es gibt einen Performance Mode und Quiet Mode.

Was ich eigentlich damit sagen will: Die Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 (ACFRE00016A) ist mit 54€ 40€ günstiger als die Corsair H80i GT, setzt aber anscheined auch auf die aktuelle AiO-Basis des Kompaktwaküherstellers Asetek.  Bisher hat Arctic bei ihren AiO-GPU-Waküs ausschließlich mit Asetek zusammengearbeitet.

Die beiden PWM-Lüfter haben einen Drehzahlbereich von 500-1350 U/min.

Es gibt auch eine Variante mit 240mm Radiator und 4 Lüftern im Push-Pull-Betrieb für 68€, aber die wird nicht in die beiden Gehäuse passen.

Weitere Infos inklusive Anleitung gibt es auf deren Homepage: ARCTIC | CPU Cooler


----------



## Icedaft (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 6600k*

Das Enthoo Pro = O.K., aber bist du Dir wirklich sicher, das Du so einen Joghurtbecher wie das InWin in Erwägung ziehen willst?


----------



## matti30 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 6600k*

man weiß auch nicht, wie die Pumpen bei den Arctic Dingern da sind. Irgendwo muss ja extrem gespart worden sein, um auf den Verkaufspreis zu kommen. 

Hab übrigens meine H100i GTX doch in den Deckel "gequetscht". Hat sich für die Gpu gelohnt, da die ja die Warmluft sonst abbekommen hat.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 6600k*



matti30 schrieb:


> man weiß auch nicht, wie die Pumpen bei den Arctic Dingern da sind. Irgendwo muss ja extrem gespart worden sein, um auf den Verkaufspreis zu kommen.
> 
> Hab übrigens meine H100i GTX doch in den Deckel "gequetscht". Hat sich für die Gpu gelohnt, da die ja die Warmluft sonst abbekommen hat.



Die uvp liegt bei 130€, lieferbar ist die 240er bei zwei Shops für 69€.


----------

